# Security Assistant F/T WNEU



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Security Assistant (Full-time)
Institution:
*Western New England University*

Location:
Springfield, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
10/20/2016

Type:
Full Time

Full-time Security Assistant
(Weekdays, Evenings, Weekends, Special Events)

Reporting to the Security Coordinator, duties include staffing the Alumni Healthful Living Center Information/Control desks, building patrols, and limited supervision of student assistants. Strong interpersonal skills a must. Security experience, CPR certification preferred. Driver's license required. A background check on all applicants will be required. Salary highly competitive. Excellent fringe benefits including tuition remission for employee, spouse, and dependent children.

Send cover letter, resume and the names and telephone numbers of three references by 11/01/2016 to Donna Martin, Employment Associate, Western New England University, 1215 Wilbraham Road, Springfield, MA 01119. Electronic submissions are encouraged and may be sent to [email protected]

Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.

*Application Information*
Postal Address:
Donna Martin
Human Resources
Western New England University
1215 Wilbraham Road
Springfield, MA 01119-2684

Email Address:
[email protected]

Western New England University is an Equal Opportunity Employer. We welcome candidates whose background may contribute to the further diversification of our community.


----------

